# Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F&AM



## RedTemplar (Oct 19, 2011)

At the 212th Communication Of the Grand Lodge Of Ky F&AM, a resolution was passed giving fraternal recognition to the Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge Of Ky F&AM.  There is still no visitation between the two grand bodies.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

Interesting... can you provide info on the process and how it was arrived at. I simply ask out of curiosity, wondering if it was long & drawn out, or fairly peaceful?


----------



## RedTemplar (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

The passage of this resolution was short and sweet.  It was included with other grand bodies asking for recognition. There was no debate.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

I am so happy to hear that it was treated as a simple procedural matter, which it was.

In 2004, I was living in Columbus, OH, and at that time a member of a mainstream lodge in San Antonio, Texas. There was a trip advertised going to Kentucky for the Horse Trader degree. Though I opted to attend, I didn't necessarily feel welcomed by everyone present. 
That shouldn't have been a surprise to me though, that was the reception I had gotten in many places I visited while I held membership in mainstream lodges from 2001 thru 2011. On the flip-side, I met many wonderful brothers over the 10 years while I held mainstream membership. 

Thank you for sharing this bit of positive news in a masonic world still filled with negative. My example that I can share would be West Virginia, where I presently reside, and the fact that I was openly denied the ability to visit mainstream lodges here (2005), even though I was a member in good standing of mainstream lodges in Texas & North Carolina at the time.

PGM Frank Haas openly spoke out about the violation and was castigated by the next two GM's, the first(2006) of whom reversed all progressive legislation enacted under MW Br. Haas' administration, and the second successor(2007) expelled MW Br. Haas without trial. That began the filing of a civil lawsuit, which was won by MW Br. Haas in 2010.

Though he won, and proved that the GL of West Virginia had violated it's own rules and long standing masonic rules regarding expulsion and due process to a masonic member, he was not re-instated/restored to his membership in West Virginia, but had subsequently been initiated, passed and raised again in an Ohio lodge, which then led to West Virginia withdrawing recognition of Grand Lodge of Ohio in 2010.

Now I knew in 2001 when I decided to leave the Prince Hall Grand Lodge and petition a mainstream lodge that it would be a bumpy ride. I had previously petitioned a mainstream lodge in North Carolina in 1995 and though the investigating committee found favorable, I was denied at the ballot box.

My concern was then and has always been, how does an organization that stresses the equality of all masons, seek to denigrate men who are Freemasons because of their physical appearance (race). 

Now to a rational minded person, this would, of course, make no sense at all. In 1988, when I first began my masonic journey, I was told that I could not petition a mainstream lodge because I was Black. That of course made absolutely no sense to me then, and it still doesn't now.
I was told that I would have to petition and join "that" lodge across town where the Blacks joined. This was my introduction to Freemasonry as it was in 1988 in Ohio, where I AM originally from.

I eventually petitioned and joined in North Carolina, where I was stationed in the military. I held membership in the Prince Hall organization from 1990 thru 2001 (NC, OH, SC & TX) before testing the limits of masonic rules then in place in mainstream GL's in America. 
I happened to be in Texas when I chose to resume that fight, a fight to see if Freemasonry was truly about what it said it was about, namely that of taking a man and showing him how to become a better man.

For me, the brothers of Valley Hi Lodge #1407 AF&AM in San Antonio, Texas will always have the utmost of my respect. They chose to go against the grain and accept me as member in 2001, despite the fact that I was a Black man, despite the fact I had previously held Prince Hall membership, and afforded me the opportunity to become a mason in mainstream Freemasonry. (even though I was a Prince Hall Freemason & felt I was already a Freemason) 
So, having been bestowed the degrees of Freemasonry twice and raised Master Mason twice truly has given me a different perspective on Freemasonry, and the world in general. This is why I jokingly call myself the "twice raised" brother...LOL

That is what has sorely been missing from mainstream Freemasonry- OPPORTUNITY, the opportunity for a man, no matter his race or station in life, to petition and be evaluated on his own qualifications as an individual as masonic rules require. But in many ways, this is the complaint that has been prevalent in American society in general.

Over the years I made many acquaintances and friendships with some notable Freemasons; Br. Joseph Walkes (deceased) of the Phylaxis Society, Br. Allen Roberts (deceased) of the Philalethes, and Br. Nelson King of Canada (who recently passed). These brothers were very encouraging to me and masons in general. I will sorely miss them, their counsel, and their guidance on matters masonic.

I will apologize for being long-winded, but it appears I had more to say than I anticipated this morning. Once again, thank you for sharing this most pleasant of news. 

Fraternally,


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

"Over the years I made many acquaintances and friendships with some notable Freemasons; Br. Joseph Walkes (deceased) of the Phylaxis Society, Br. Allen Roberts (deceased) of the Philalethes, and Br. Nelson King of Canada (who recently passed). These brothers were very encouraging to me and masons in general. I will sorely miss them, their counsel, and their guidance on matters masonic."

Hear, hear Bro. Walters!


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

Great to hear Kentucky has taken this step.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

Indeed is a great thing to hear that this step has been taken. It is my sincere hope that the rest that don't recognize PHA will soon do so. It would be great that there may come a time when everyone recognizes them in the fullest sense. There should be no divisions among us and it troubles me greatly that there still are some out there.


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*



Brent Heilman said:


> Indeed is a great thing to hear that this step has been taken. It is my sincere hope that the rest that don't recognize PHA will soon do so. It would be great that there may come a time when everyone recognizes them in the fullest sense. There should be no divisions among us and it troubles me greatly that there still are some out there.



It is my sincere hope also that we who practice Freemasonry can come together better, and truly follow our masonic obligations.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*



raymondswalters said:


> It is my sincere hope also that we who practice Freemasonry can come together better, and truly follow our masonic obligations.



So true! I see many people who still pass judgment based on skin rather than character. This has to change at some point and I would have thought that would have happened by now. I for one will never base my opinion of a person on the outward appearance. I look to the what makes up the person before I can decide on any of his qualities. As the familiar verse goes "judge not lest ye be judged yourself".


----------



## Raymond Walters (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*



Brent Heilman said:


> So true! I see many people who still pass judgment based on skin rather than character. This has to change at some point and I would have thought that would have happened by now. I for one will never base my opinion of a person on the outward appearance. I look to the what makes up the person before I can decide on any of his qualities. As the familiar verse goes "judge not lest ye be judged yourself".



LOL= what you have just spoken of has been my personal experience as a Freemason in my travels over 22 years in this fraternity. I have often been judged harshly by those who seemingly had an agenda having nothing to do with freemasonry or it's tenants. I have seen good, bad, and ugly out of members of both sides of the Grand Lodge coin. 

Yet, I have managed to remained optimistic that improvement will continue and see or hear that improvement continues. I pray that I can continue to stay positive in the face of persecution, providing the best example of Freemasonry and humankind, and that improvement will continue toward recognition matters here in America.




.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

The day will come I just wish it was sooner rather than later. I am just starting on my Masonic journey and have yet to travel much in the Masonic world. I know this though, as for me, I will never base my opinion on what the person looks like. I have traveled all over this world and met people from all walks of life and of all different races and religions and the one thing I have learned is that every single race out there has their bad apples. We seem them often and we cannot let them be our guide to judge the rest. We don't throw out the carton of eggs just because one broke do we? So why do we do it so often with people?

Your strength through these times is truly encouraging to me Brother! Keep up the good works.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 20, 2011)

This is really good news. It's only a matter of time until we can apply the trowel here in the great state of Texas too. So mote it be!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

Seems that brotherly love has prevailed in Kentucky. It is my hope that it will trickle down to all of the old south so this mark against american freemasonry can be removed. Masons who live in the diaspora don't have to deal with the before mentioned problem.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*



raymondswalters said:


> I pray that I can continue to stay positive in the face of persecution, providing the best example of Freemasonry and humankind, and that improvement will continue toward recognition matters here in America.



Appreciate the effort (in so,so many ways) brother.  *Time* will eventually heal the wounds.  I just hope I have enough *time* left to see the eventual results.  It's a loosing battle but they do seem to fight so hard.  To bad they completely missed the meaning of the fellowcraft degree.


----------



## Michael Neumann (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*



raymondswalters said:


> I am so happy to hear that it was treated as a simple procedural matter, which it was.



Glad to hear KY has recognition, now we need visitation.


----------



## George Coombs (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Grand Lodge of Ky F&AM recognizes Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of KY F*

Fairly peacefull.


----------

